# Pink eyed purple hull peas



## nc checkers (Apr 4, 2006)

They will probably put it all in the brood box or use it as fast as it comes in. I think you would need several acres of a nectar source to produce a surplus


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I would guess like most peas and lugumes the nectar color would be light. many times the original nectar color doesn't really count for much, since the color of the comb may impart color to the honey and total mask the nectar's original color (my old abc-xyz sezs that the color of the wax will not be reflected into the color of the honey, but my experience says it definitely does).


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

I will re-post on a new thread


----------



## givesgoodemail (Apr 4, 2010)

Docking said:


> We have a garden that has a couple patches of peas. One patch is Top Pick and the other is Pink Eyed Purple Hulled. They are going crazy over the purple hulls. My question is will they produce dark honey or light from the peas?


The only colored nectar we see up in the Great Frozen North (Minnesota) is the greenish nectar from purple loosestrife (an invasive exotic). A lot of this nectar gives honey a fresh motor oil color -- very greenish. Our 2010 honey had a bit of it.


----------

